# Camping with your V



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband and I are avid campers and are hoping to head out with Pips this summer. We are currently planning a trip to Acadia. We have heard that there are many "Dog-Friendly" trails. Anyone know a website that can link us to those?

Also, last summer we moved houses and a week later brought Pippa home. Camping was not on our radar (we were too busy training our VERY busy puppy : ). I realize this is probably a dumb question, but should we practice having her sleep with us in a tent in our backyard before we venture to an actual campsite?


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Pippa! 


I live right near Acadia and you will have a great time with Pippa! All the trails and carriage roads in Acadia National Park are on-leash only and the rangers are pretty strict about it. But, the Rockefellers own a property at Little Long Pond in Seal Harbor that has beautiful wide carriage roads and it is the only true off-leash area. I am actually headed there with Finch tomorrow to meet up on a hike with the Downeast Dog Scouts. If you plan on exploring off MDI, let me know and I can give you more suggestions.


I am in the process of building a website of all off-leash places around the state of Maine - http://offleashmaine.com and Little Long Pond was one of the first places I listed. It still needs a lot of work, but that is the goal this summer - to document all these places on hikes with Finch!


I have yet to camp with Finch but want to a lot this summer, so I am curious how to introduce her to the tent as well... I look forward to seeing what answers you get.


Send me a PM if you want to meet up for a hike when you are in the area. VictoriaW from this board is planning to be Acadia this summer too, in mid-late June I think.


- Renée


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

For Pike a great day of hiking - followed by some time around the camp fire he is ready for bed - at home he is not allowed in bedrooms - when camping it's to the tent - cuddle up on the sleeping bag and he is in HOG heaven - hates to get up in the morning because this is too good 2b true LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I just threw mine in the deep end and took them away camping for 4 days the first time. First few nights the possums and other night animals woke them and they barked for a bit, but they soon got used to it and unless it's something right outside the tent, they sleep soundly now. 

I just love camping with them. We spend all day tracking animals and then we cook dinner together, sometimes have a singalong (they are way better than me), then, just as REM says, we all trundle off into the tent to snuggle up against the cold together. It's a bit much when I have all three as the mattress is only really big enough for two dogs and an adult. So they rotate pole position throughout the night. 

I try and camp where there are plenty of rivers and creeks so that carrying water isn't an issue and the dogs can get regular drinks. 

Little flags to hang off the tent guy ropes are good tip. The dogs seem to not see the guy ropes and can pull the tent down in the process of walking around it.


----------



## Iolo (Sep 13, 2010)

Iolo loves camping as you can see from his profile pic! After 10 years of us roughing it, my partner relented and we got 2 camping chairs for last summer. Although as you can see the V had mine and I was still sat on the floor! Now that he's bigger we can no longer get in one sleeping bag though so I'll be looking to get one for him or a bag for two!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, we'll be camping down the cape over Memorial Day (I guess that's the trial) and then for six nights in Acadia in June. If that goes well, we might try for the White Mountains at the end of August.

I'll let you know how it goes! Right now, my biggest worry is keeping her warm & cozy during the day when we are hanging around but not running hard. That and getting the kids to settle down with the puppy in the tent. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We too love camping. Sophie camped with us twice last year, and she did really great. We brought her bed with us and put it right next to us. She tried to come under our sleeping bags a few times but we told her to go to her bed, and she just stayed there all night as usual. The noises did make her bark once in a while....sooo annoying! I think if you bring Pippa's bed, she'll just sleep in it because she's used to it. I don't think it will be an issue at all  This year we'll try to camp with both of the girls! Should be fun! 

The picture is from our first camping trip last year..it was raining. And yes, we like to camp comfortably haha


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Just an update to say that Gracie did GREAT on her maiden camping voyage. 

Initially she pawed at the inside of the tent, crying and barking. So on the first night we pulled her out & sent her off for a walk with my husband. We got the kids to sleep first, then my husband brought her back inside the tent on a leash. He held her close by him, with everyone else lying down sleeping, and after a couple of minutes she settled herself down and drifted off to sleep. 

On the next two nights Gracie was actually the first to settle down and my kids then crowded around her in their sleeping bags. They all kept each other nice and warm and cozy!

While she didn't sleep in it at night (she usually sleeps in our bed anyway), we were really, really, really happy that we dragged her crate with us. It gave her a safe place to sack out during the day when it was time to chill. She could not run free in the campground, and when we tethered her to a tree she was restless and had trouble settling down. Inside her crate she curled right up and took some nice long naps.

We'll update you after our trip to Acadia, Pippa31! When will be going? Hoping to see Finch while we are there (need to respond to your PM!).


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear Gracie did so well camping! We're going to try to plan something for August so we'll see how Luna does. Flynn's camped a bunch loves Acadia. The first time he went he was a city dog and he was a little jumpy at some of the sounds of nature at night, but he got over it quickly. now he's used to them. 

Re: dogs being on-leash on the trails in Acadia, we always have a leash on Flynn but often we are in areas where there is no one around so we drop the leash and just pick it up when we see anyone approaching. We've never had a run-in with a ranger. He's not the type to stray from us so it works fine. 

Keep in mind that if you're doing any of the difficult trails, there are parts where your dog may not be able to make it (too high or there are ladders). When that happens to us, my husband carries Flynn (see below). 

Victoria, you probably won't be doing anything too tough with your kids so that's not a concern. We just find the more difficult trails to be less populated. And as Finch said, Little Long Pond is great for dogs.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Suliko, I love that picture of Sophie in the tent!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*flynnandlunasmom*, thank you! Your pictures are beautiful, too! Acadia is on my camping list. We keep going back to Vermont for some reason  

*VictoriaW*, I'm glad Gracie had fun camping!  I think it will get better with each time!


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

That second picture looks a bit frightening as my V tried to jump off the deck which would be probably 10-15 fall. He thought the birds were playing with him apparently and decided I am going to try and jump off the deck into the tree. Luckily I was sitting close by and saw him and yelled off and he jumped back down.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Jim, have no fear. You can't see it but I'm holding his leash and my husband is taking the picture. I am always nervous he will jump too.


----------

